# String length question - new to recurve



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

I recently got a Bear Kodiak and on the side of the riser it reads BK-11006, AMO 60", #50

The string that is on it is 56" long. Is that correct or should it be "60 for a 60" bow?? I'm new to traditional archery, gave up the wheels and cams to pursue stick and string. Also what should the brace height be? Is there a common ground for recurves or are they all different depending on the bow? 

Went to Cabelas and they told me I needed a 61" string for it and a 8 1/4" - 8 1/2" BH. The research I did says to put a 4" shorter string on a recurve and 2" for longbow and a 9" brace height.

So I'm really confused now as to what I need to set it up at, any and all information would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Generally 3.5 to 4 inches shorter for a fast flight string bow.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

GCook said:


> Generally 3.5 to 4 inches shorter for a fast flight string bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Why is that?


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

That is correct.. my 58" uses a 54" string


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The AMO "standard" is and has always been 3" shorter than the length of the bow. Your AMO 60" bow should take a 57" string. Unfortunately, the standard isn't always... well... standard from one bowyer to the next.


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The AMO "standard" is and has always been 3" shorter than the length of the bow. Your AMO 60" bow should take a 57" string. Unfortunately, the standard isn't always... well... standard from one bowyer to the next.


Ok thanks for the information, appreciate it


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Were I you, I'd have someone make me a 56.5" Flemish string. Then, you can twist it up or down to get the correct length. Once you find the sweet spot, probably about an 8" brace height, you can measure the exact length of the string for future reference.

Also... for what it's worth, IMHO, 50# is waaaaay too much weight for someone who is admittedly, new to "traditional" archery.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I shoot a Black Widow PSA 58". 53lbs at 28. String is 54.25" stretched with a 9" brace height which it seems to prefer for some reason.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

ok long bows are normally 3 inches shorter than AMO Recurves are 4inches(that's real string length). Amo is NOT standardized every bow manufacture is a little different (and things really get confused with FF that doesn't stretch much , you may have to take a 1/2 off the amo)


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I don't know where the 4" AMO thing comes from. Perhaps it's from the old B-50 strings that stretching so much. But... the AMO standard is and has always been 3" shorter than the bow length. Unfortunately, the standard isn't always... well... standard from one bowyer to the next. Hmmm... I think I just repeated myself.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Of course you could always simple measure your bow to find out what string length you need. You just measure the belly of the bow; don't go to the throat of the grip; just along the curvature of the limbs and straight across the riser from string nock to string nock.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Jim is right - AMO is 3" shorter.
Amazing that bowyers working on 1000's of a inch for most measurements can't measure the string 
needed to get their bow to suggested brace height and add 3 inches to mark their bows with the correct AMO length.

Better option would be for them to mark the bow with the average ACTUAL string length needed!
No reason this is not done.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

From what I read it was 3 inches before FF strings. The low stretch material was the game changer.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

GCook said:


> From what I read it was 3 inches before FF strings. The low stretch material was the game changer.


That picture I posted is from the old AMO site.

There's been no game-changer. The AMO standard *is and always has been* 3" shorter than the AMO bow length.

That's fixed; not changing. The differences come from the length of bows not adhering to the AMO standards.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

GCook said:


> From what I read it was 3 inches before FF strings. The low stretch material was the game changer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


The problem there would be if you started with a 3" shorter "stretchy" string you would end up with a brace height less than what you would get with the steel cable the standard is based on. If you then shorten that length with a "no/low stretch" string, your brace height would be higher than the standard with the steel cable.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm sorry I meant 4. 
It just freaks me out when the string maker asks you to measure your string or what length do you want it. I can tell BW what model and length my bow is and I get the same one every time. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I never saw the second question answered. The reason that the string is shorter than the bow length is that if you had a 60" string on a 60" bow the limbs would not have any tension on them. The shorter the string the more tension is put onto the limbs creating the brace height, which is another important number that you need to familiarize yourself with. All bows have a sweet spot where they shoot the quietest and have the best cast. When you find that sweet spot you measure the distance from the inside of the string to the deepest part of the grip valley and write it down or remember that number. Various string materials will stretch which causes the brace height measurement to lower. You twist the string to bring the brace height back to the number that your bow likes. 

Some bowyers are terrible on listing the actual length of their bows. Actually, riser design and different angles of the limbs makes it rather tough to measure the length of a bow in some instances. That is why some string makers prefer to know the length of the string that works for your bow. I used to build endless loop strings and it is very frustrating to build a string to AMO standards, prestretch the string, and have it measure out within an eighth of an inch only to find that when it is put on the bow the brace height is two inches short of where it needs to be. I always build B50 endless loop strings 4" shorter because I know that they will be 3" shorter within the first few minutes of shooting.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

GCook said:


> I'm sorry I meant 4.
> It just freaks me out when the string maker asks you to measure your string or what length do you want it. I can tell BW what model and length my bow is and I get the same one every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Why would it freak you out that they want to know the actual length of the string you need? The replies here clearly show that the AMO standard for marking bows is treated as an ignored suggestion by most bowyers. I'd be more freaked out by a string-maker that did not ask what length was needed along with how you measured it, material and type of construction (flemish or endless). All info needed to be able to build a custom string that fits you and the bow.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

SteveB said:


> Why would it freak you out that they want to know the actual length of the string you need? The replies here clearly show that the AMO standard for marking bows is treated as an ignored suggestion by most bowyers. I'd be more freaked out by a string-maker that did not ask what length was needed along with how you measured it, material and type of construction (flemish or endless). All info needed to be able to build a custom string that fits you and the bow.


I have only been shooting traditional seriously for 9 months but it would seem to me that a string maker would know the length of a string for a Sage or other common mass produced bow.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

GCook said:


> I have only been shooting traditional seriously for 9 months but it would seem to me that a string maker would know the length of a string for a Sage or other common mass produced bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Well, I'm picky on my strings and length(s). I've found most of us recurve/longbow are. Some guys want the exact measurement while I've noticed if you order from three rivers archery they recommend 4" under (ie 60" string for a 64" bow). For someone new it gets a tad confusing.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

GCook said:


> I have only been shooting traditional seriously for 9 months but it would seem to me that a string maker would know the length of a string for a Sage or other common mass produced bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Not trying to give you a hard time - just showing why a customer builder wants as much info as possible to be able to make the best string possible for you.

Flemish or endless? Targeted brace height? B50/55 or a sk90/99 or blend? Measured under tension or slack?
These things can add up to 3/4 of inch difference in actual length.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Like I said I'm fairly new to trad. So I'm on the learning curve. But when I answer the questions I always wonder how bad I messed up.  

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

No problem at all. I'd rather ask 1 too many questions than 1 not enough.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I hear ya. I ordered a new one the other day. Current string under tension was 54.25". I haven't put it on yet to see. I've been using Hunter's Choice bowstrings.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

GCook,

I don't think you know who SteveB is. Perhaps next time, you'll consider a Mountain Muffler custom string. 

http://mountainmufflerstrings.com/


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Where is he out of?

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

GCook said:


> Where is he out of?


I see you're in Saginaw, TX.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes sir. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I see you're in Saginaw, TX.


DanielB89 off of TBH is not too far off and shoots here in Texas from time to time. Try to do business fairly local if possible.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------

